
Ask HN: What prgramming language to learn? - redxblood
I know some python and java. Where should i go from here?
======
octo_t
If you don't know C, learn it. Its very different from python and java, but
will give you a feel for whats going on "under the hood" so to speak in both
those languages.

~~~
Dirty-flow
java and c are both object oriented programming languages so they are not so
much different.

~~~
vittore
С++ is object oriented, Objective C is. C is not.

------
dradtke
Depends on what you want out of learning a new language. If you want to become
more familiar with the fundamentals of computers and how they work, C is the
best option; if you want to learn a new paradigm and way of thinking, I
recommend Haskell; if you plan on doing any web stuff, JavaScript is pretty
much a must; and if you want to be at the forefront of new language
developments, go for one of the shiny new languages like Go or Rust (I'm
currently taking this route).

------
wusatiuk
this is a questions asked quite often and i guess there is only one answer:
what do you want to achieve? Do you want to make Web Apps, Mobile Apps,
Desktop Apps, Games,... there are so many different directions you can go,
that you should first answer the questions WHAT and then answer the question
HOW and not the other way around.

~~~
redxblood
I guess desktop apps would be the answer. What do you recommend?

~~~
X4
@wusatiuk is soo right, we should never give an answer to thise before OP
tells us what he wants to achieve.

C++/C# looks like the thing you want. The other answers are STILL valid
though. Depends on what platform you want to develop for. C# is windows only
(don't argue with mono).

People reading this having the same question should give us this info next
time:

    
    
        Age: Kid,Jr,Senior
        Experience:
        What you want to achieve: Desktop,Mobile,Web
        Platform support: iOS, Android, Windows, Linux, OSX, HP-UX, ...

------
zachlatta
I recommend doubling-down and focusing on Java. It'll help you get fundamental
programming concepts down and will give you a strong foundation in object-
oriented programming.

I recommend learning C after Java. It's much more difficult to learn, but your
prior Java experience will help you pull through.

Note: this all depends on what you mean by "some" programming experience.

------
AsmMAn
C or C++ (or both) and C#. This new languages like, Rust,Go etc you may learn
after C or C++ (IMHO). It's because by using C programming language you learn
much more how the computer/software works in background than using high-level
ones. But don't give much of your time on it, if you aren't focusing system
applications.

------
lmm
From a similar position I found scala was the best help professionally. It
combines the best of both - lightweight syntax like python, but with strong
typing and the java library ecosystem - better still, you can introduce it
into a java project bit by bit.

------
joeldidit
C was trivial to learn, don't listen to them. I learnt that first, and it made
learning other languages easy (most popular languages are modeled after C).
Mobile is a hot market, so it'd be good to learn Objective C. Also, Javascript
is another popular one. Then I hear talk of learning Haskell and Lisp "just
because," but I don't do anything "just because."

------
musiic703
Do PHP..YOLO

------
jedisct1
Rust.

